
Animal spirits - Thevet
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/animal-spirits
======
bdkoepke
Title is misleading, "Animal spirits" is a phrase used by John Maynard Keynes
to refer to exuberance.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_spirits_(Keynes)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_spirits_\(Keynes\))

